# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  هوش کسب و کار

## hoosh11

امروزه با اطمينان کامل مي توان ادعا کرد که استفاده از راه حل هوش تجاری (BI) مي تواند قدرت رقابت پذيري يک سازمان را افزايش دهد و از ديگر سازمان ها متمايز نمايد. اين راه حل اين امکان را به سازمان ها مي دهد تا با بکارگيري اطلاعات موجود از مزاياي رقابتي و پيشرو بودن بهره برداري نمايند. اين راه امکان درک بهتر تقاضاها و نيازمندي هاي مشتريان و مديريت ارتباط با آنان را ميسر مي سازد. اين راه حل اين امکان را به سازمان مي دهد تا بتوانند تغييرات مثبت يا منفي را مانيتور کنند. امروز سازمانهاي پيشتاز صحبت از ERP و CRM و ... نمي کنند، رويکرد سازمانها به سمت هوش تجاری (BI) است. آنها به دنبال بهينه سازي فرآيندها از طريق ارزيابي و بهبود عملکرد خود و زيرمجموعه هاي وابسته به خود مي باشند. امروزه افزايش کارايي عملکرد آنچه که سرمايه گذاري شده، اهميت بيشتري پيدا کرده است.
هوش کسب و کار
در يک دهه گذشته بسياري از سازمان ها سرمايه گذاري هاي بسياري را روي تکنولوژي اطلاعات اعم از سخت افزار و نرم افزار کرده اند. در اقتصاد امروزه که هزينه ها بايد کاهش يابد، سازمان هاو شرکت ها از خود مي پرسند، "چه مقدار تا کنون براي تکنولوژي سرمايه گذاري کرده ايم ؟" و اينکه " از اين سرمايه گذاري چه سودي برده ايم ؟". امروزه در کشورهاي پيشرو و توسعه يافته سرمايه گذاري در هوش تجاری (BI) در حال افزايش است. تحقيقات فارستر در سال 2003 از 877 سازمان (کوچک و بزرگ) و تصميم گيرندگان در حوزه IT نشان ميدهد که از رشد سرمايه گذاري 9/1% در زمينه IT برخوردارند ولي 45% آنان نياز به خريد ابزارهاي هوش تجاری (BI) را دريافتند و براي آن اقدام مي کنند. چرا؟
دو دليل عمده وجود دارد که چرا صنايع و سازمان ها به هوش تجاری (BI) علاقمند شده اند. اول عصر اطلاعات دوم مسائل اقتصادي.
ارزیابی عملکرد

----------

